# Problem with qmail and checkpassword-pam

## nahoj84

Hi,

I'm setting up qmail with checkpassword-pam to be able to use my SMTP-server from outside over a starttls-encrypted line. I have successfully installed checkpassword-pam and when I run

```
/var/qmail/bin/qmail-popup blah /usr/bin/checkpassword-pam --debug --stdout -s system-auth -- /bin/pwd 3<&0
```

as a regular user (not root, to test the setuid) I can input user and pass and get an authentication. However, when I try to send mail to my server, I get an authentecation failure and in /var/log/everything/current I see this:

```
Jan  6 18:25:38 [system-auth] pam_unix(system-auth:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=201 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=83.191.244.18  user=johan
```

As I'm not very familiar with pam configs (as it always just works) I'm at a loss here... What to do? What to check? What to try next?

----------

## nahoj84

Ok, I just found out myself by doing some wiresharking on my thunderbird. My client was set to use CRAM-MD5 and neither checkpassword nor checkpassword-pam supports that. I fiddled for a while with cmd5password but could not get it to work and since I'm using starttls anyway it's not that big a deal. I re-compiled netqmail with the noauthcram use flag enabled (guess it means disable authcram for netqmail >= 1.06) and disabled CRAM-MD5 in thunderbird. Now everything works. Yay.

----------

